# Noob driver shares 5 hot tips to boost your pay and rating



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

Tip 1) Cancel on problem riders BEFORE the trip starts. Here are 3 common types of problem riders:
Grocery store pickups > Extra waiting time for them to load and unload. If they ask you to help load and you don't, you're at increased risk of a low rating.
Riders with young kids > If the kid had to walk 5 feet to your car or you asked him to stop eating, mama bear is gonna 4 star your...
Riders that criticize you before the trip starts. > Ask "hey, how's it going" before the trip starts to screen for grievances like: 'it took you a while to get here' or 'you were supposed to pick me up 2 houses back'. Let them sing like a canary before the trip starts, then cancel on them if they complain about anything. Mad pax that can't rate you are like puppies that can't bite yet.

Tip 2) Control the conversation. > Conversations are double edged swords, they can either produce a tip or a less than 5 star rating. It's easier than you think to offend the pax. If you want to play it safe, only respond to what the pax says and stay quiet (other than greetings). If you're an old school ant that needs to talk, increase tips by A) asking questions about the pax's life or B) talk about how badly both you and the pax are getting screwed by the percentage that uber takes.

Tip 3) Insist on loading and unloading luggage from the trunk yourself. Scratches on the rear bumper are harder to prove the pax did, than puke in the 2nd row. Think of it as scratch insurance.

Tip 4) No matter how short the trip, ask if the music volume or temperature needs adjustment. It might seem stupid on a 5 minute trip, but it's often the little nudge the pax needs to decide to tip you.

Tip 5) Do not return lost items (drop ID's in a mailbox). This may sound mean, but a lot of things can go wrong when you try to return a lost item, the pax might not be there when you arrive or the pax may claim you kept part of what was lost.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

You are officially a super ant. 

Resolved ✓


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Aren't you penalized for to many cancellations?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

You had me at rejecting grocery store pickups. 

You are a winner!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

MikeNY said:


> Aren't you penalized for to many cancellations?


Uber can deactivate a drivers account for having high cancellation rates. To what degree this happens in reality these days I have no idea. I have definitely heard of drivers having accounts deactivated in the past for this though.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

You are either a quick study or a good reader. Either way you get a badge.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Pro Tip: Dont worry so much about those 5 star ratings


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> Uber can deactivate a drivers account for having high cancellation rates. To what degree this happens in reality these days I have no idea. I have definitely heard of drivers having accounts deactivated in the past for this though.


I literally cancelled 29 of my last 30 trips. Still going strong!


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Hans GrUber said:


> I literally cancelled 29 of my last 30 trips. Still going strong!


Are you saying they don't penalize drivers with high cancellation unless they are afraid of Hans Gruber


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MikeNY said:


> Are you saying they don't penalize drivers with high cancellation unless they are afraid of Hans Gruber


I cancel a lot.

The one time I got a serious deactivation threat from Lyft is when I was canceling after arriving and checking address. 
Now I only cancel that way once in a while.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I cancel a lot.
> 
> The one time I got a serious deactivation threat from Lyft is when I was canceling after arriving and checking address.
> Now I only cancel that way once in a while.


It appears to me that everyone on here cancels after arriving and seeing their PAX lol


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MikeNY said:


> It appears to me that everyone on here cancels after arriving and seeing their PAX lol


I dont care about the pax I hit arrive early so I can see the destination....


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Yep and this is why I'll never hire rideshare. My god most of you are completely horrible people. That's not hyperbole or sarcasm either.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Yep and this is why I'll never hire rideshare. My god most of you are completely horrible people. That's not hyperbole or sarcasm either.


Just cause and effect. Get off your soapbox.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Hans GrUber said:


> Just cause and effect. Get off your soapbox.


Ummm no?

You can be reasonably service focused. There are tons of ways to act better and make more money while improving people's opinions and behavior on rideshare.

Most drivers here are too simple (read stupid) to sort that out though.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Yep and this is why I'll never hire rideshare. My god most of you are completely horrible people. That's not hyperbole or sarcasm either.


So do you lump monkeys...

And people in the same box...???

Rakos


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Rakos said:


> So do you lump monkeys...
> 
> And people in the same box...???
> 
> ...


We are eukaryotes. We are animals. We are chordates. We are tetrapodes. We are mammals. We are hominids.

Now, monkeys are not hominids (not just because they have tails) but we're pretty close. Monkey works.

However, since you brought it up as snark, one of the things that we have over "monkeys" is an advanced, technological, culture and language system. We call this an extended phenotype.

Culture comes from empathic relationships that set a path for social mores, ethics, and laws. It is in that context that I find a lot of drivers, on this forum, to be horrible people. It would take the most minuscule effort to ethically navigate the OP's concerns and arrive at a condusive outcome for Uber, the rider, and the driver, but, because people are trying to be basically terrible to eachother, we can't have nice things.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Rushmanyyz said:


> We are eukaryotes. We are animals. We are chordates. We are tetrapodes. We are mammals. We are hominids.
> 
> Now, monkeys are not hominids (not just because they have tails) but we're pretty close. Monkey works.
> 
> ...


We started off as reasonable people. We then saw how doing what we were told to do came at great personal expense. Sorry.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Hans GrUber said:


> We started off as reasonable people. We then saw how doing what we were told to do came at great personal expense. Sorry.


Holy crap, man. You act like this job is hard...


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I think the problem is that Uber has lowered and lowered the pay that Uber drivers feel like they have to take it out on the pax and it’s really not their fault. Uber has made it the way it is by first getting people thinking they didn’t need to tip and then lowering the rates to what they are now. Since it seems most of the drivers are not in a position that they can quit driving or they would if the money is as bad as they complain about they just take their frustrations out on the pax.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Holy crap, man. You act like this job is hard...


Hans GrUber is right though. over time we all realize eventually that doing things by the book costs you money, and what dignity you have left.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

flyntflossy10 said:


> Hans GrUber is right though.


That's a first


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> I think the problem is that Uber has lowered and lowered the pay that Uber drivers feel like they have to take it out on the pax and it's really not their fault. Uber has made it the way it is by first getting people thinking they didn't need to tip and then lowering the rates to what they are now. Since it seems most of the drivers are not in a position that they can quit driving or they would if the money is as bad as they complain about they just take their frustrations out on the pax.


That's no excuse and, frankly, exactly my point. I don't ride in rideshare because my standards are higher.

Now, to be fair, I don't drink, so I'm never in need of rideshare. If I need help getting to the airport, I trade a favor with a friend or take the train. I'm not taking a chance with the average driver that I see commenting here. That isn't Uber's fault.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

flyntflossy10 said:


> Hans GrUber is right though. over time we all realize eventually that doing things by the book costs you money, and what dignity you have left.


Well if your at rock bottom you can only go up from here.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

flyntflossy10 said:


> Hans GrUber is right though. over time we all realize eventually that doing things by the book costs you money, and what dignity you have left.


How? I take shit from no one and I have a 4.94 rating. There's a huge difference between being a doormat and being a terrible human being.

Try empathy and setting reasonable expectations.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Uber has already set the bar at a bare minimum. Why would you attempt to raise it for them? Go through the motions, go home, cash out. Thats all this job should be


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> Tip 1) Cancel on problem riders BEFORE the trip starts. Here are 3 common types of problem riders:
> Grocery store pickups > Extra waiting time for them to load and unload. If they ask you to help load and you don't, you're at increased risk of a low rating.
> Riders with young kids > If the kid had to walk 5 feet to your car or you asked him to stop eating, mama bear is gonna 4 star your...
> Riders that criticize you before the trip starts. > Ask "hey, how's it going" before the trip starts to screen for grievances like: 'it took you a while to get here' or 'you were supposed to pick me up 2 houses back'. Let them sing like a canary before the trip starts, then cancel on them if they complain about anything. Mad pax that can't rate you are like puppies that can't bite yet.
> ...


Sounds like you are off to a GOOD start !


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

flyntflossy10 said:


> Uber has already set the bar at a bare minimum. Why would you attempt to raise it for them? Go through the motions, go home, cash out. Thats all this job should be


I read this multiple ways but I'm going to agree with it either way. This is actually my point. I treat people like I expect to be treated. I also demand respect and insist upon it.

To be fair, I have a lot of privileges that other drivers don't enjoy: degrees in science, philosophy, minors in psych and history, and a teaching credential as well. I'm also white, male, and street smart. I like music, just about all and I know a lot about it. Hell, I even have a broken knee, which gives me a sympathy nod.

I get through my day by offering better service and, to me, it's as natural as speaking. I paid a lot of money for my education and bled a lot for my experience. This gig is as hard as you make it. I'm not about to make my car a drama-mobile.

Truth is, bad things happen to me far less often than a lot of drivers here. Uber is pretty cordial with me. I've earned their respect with honesty and forthrightness, coming from genuine care. I've worked in large corporations before, I know what to do to advocate for myself and I'm under no illusions about how little I am of value.

Nuance...


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I too rarely have any major issues with riders. Lots of minor ones lol like bad smelling pax but that’s over once the ride is over. I’m not a jerk about it.


----------



## Just BS (Nov 29, 2018)

Excellent advice. I'd like to add to #3, that getting out of the drivers seat any chance you get is a good thing. A quick stretch will keep you going and blood clots from developing.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Just BS said:


> Excellent advice. I'd like to add to #3, that getting out of the drivers seat any chance you get is a good thing. A quick stretch will keep you going and blood clots from developing.


Dr Dr


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Just BS said:


> keep you going and blood clots from developing.


And for those who think this isn't important, those blood clots can kill you.

My grandfather died from that. It was a complication from surgery. They have also (fatally) been known to occur from international airline travel.

Christine


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Holy crap, man. You act like this job is hard...


It's only hard on your health, car, personal life, career trajectory, and mental well being. Other than that, it's awesome.

Look, you try and do this job right, but what do you get for it? Rate cuts, 24 hour deactivations, vehicular damage that you will never be compensated for, false accusations... I mean, you follow Uber navigation and you get routed through a pothole stricken city with less mileage and longer travel time. You accept every ping and you get trips 17 min away that are min fares. You return every item and you waste time, gas, and deal with customers that will make accusations of not returning or theft to avoid the $15 return fee.

I've never worked a job where the more I've proven myself as a reliable asset and improved, I was rewarded with less... I'm not saying that 2 'wrongs' make a right, and there were some days where I legit feel bad for some things I've pulled on pax, but this is just cause and effect.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Hans GrUber said:


> It's only hard on your health, car, personal life, career trajectory, and mental well being. Other than that, it's awesome.
> 
> Look, you try and do this job right, but what do you get for it? Rate cuts, 24 hour deactivations, vehicular damage that you will never be compensated for, false accusations... I mean, you follow Uber navigation and you get routed through a pothole stricken city with less mileage and longer travel time. You accept every ping and you get trips 17 min away that are min fares. You return every item and you waste time, gas, and deal with customers that will make accusations of not returning or theft to avoid the $15 return fee.
> 
> I've never worked a job where the more I've proven myself as a reliable asset and improved, I was rewarded with less... I'm not saying that 2 'wrongs' make a right, and there were some days where I legit feel bad for some things I've pulled on pax, but this is just cause and effect.


Umm... no, your naive rationale for your poor judgment is certainly not "cause and effect". You feel bad because you know you could have and should have acted better.

You get no sympathy from me for acting poorly to people and then refusing to regret it. Spite is never good for anyone.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Rushmanyyz said:


> How? I take shit from no one and I have a 4.94 rating. There's a huge difference between being a doormat and being a terrible human being.
> 
> Try empathy and setting reasonable expectations.


Ive said it many times before, sometimes I question if some of the people here should even be allowed near other human beings...

If Uber isnt the easiest job youve ever had to do, well, thats a self rrflrction on your personal life. Ive never done something so mind numbingly easy before to earn as much as i earn on Uber. Hell flipper burgers is probably harder than this rideshare thing!


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Umm... no, your naive rationale for your poor judgment is certainly not "cause and effect". You feel bad because you know you could have and should have acted better.
> 
> You get no sympathy from me for acting poorly to people and then refusing to regret it. Spite is never good for anyone.


Sorry, me adding 5 minutes to the ride because I can tack on 14 miles or returning an item to my local police station so that there is a record of me returning said item or not driving 30 minutes on a Friday night when I could be doing an $11 surge ride, or not accepting pings from far away... well, sorry, but I have no problem falling asleep at night. I'm not asking for sympathy, just not to be judged by some sanctimonious ant.

And in response to earning so much money with Uber:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...10-per-hour-with-expenses-survey-says.300338/

Sorry, I'd say almost every driver thinks they earn more than they do, and that's not even calculating the costs of stagnant career growth and adverse health effects. I'm never going to give someone grief for working rideshare, if it makes you happy than good for you, but it's a terrible full-time option and it's only going to get worse.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Hans GrUber said:


> Sorry, me adding 5 minutes to the ride because I can tack on 14 miles or returning an item to my local police station so that there is a record of me returning said item or not driving 30 minutes on a Friday night when I could be doing an $11 surge ride, or not accepting pings from far away... well, sorry, but I have no problem falling asleep at night. I'm not asking for sympathy, just not to be judged by some sanctimonious ant.
> 
> And in response to earning so much money with Uber:
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...10-per-hour-with-expenses-survey-says.300338/
> ...


And none of this even remotely addressed what we were arguing about. Drive or don't drive, just stop being a useless jerk about it.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Yep and this is why I'll never hire rideshare. My god most of you are completely horrible people. That's not hyperbole or sarcasm either.


Hire?
This makes me assume you have a business...
With that being announced would you subscribe to unprofitable work?
Would you subject your business to workm with a higher than normal liability?


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Rushmanyyz said:


> And none of this even remotely addressed what we were arguing about. Drive or don't drive, just stop being a useless jerk about it.


Lol, funny... I'd like to see how this was unrelated to everything I've been typing since my first contribution to the thread.


----------



## Mozzie (Dec 17, 2018)

My cancel rate is 16% and not even a warning .I've seen others with over 30%

Thanks for the kid and baby tip. I'm now passing on them if I see them waiting. I had one leave a poop stain .another family stain my seats with their car chair. The easiest way to do this in a "nice" manner is to say the back seats aren't working for baby seats


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Hans GrUber said:


> It's only hard on your health, car, personal life, career trajectory, and mental well being. Other than that, it's awesome.
> 
> Look, you try and do this job right, but what do you get for it? Rate cuts, 24 hour deactivations, vehicular damage that you will never be compensated for, false accusations... I mean, you follow Uber navigation and you get routed through a pothole stricken city with less mileage and longer travel time. You accept every ping and you get trips 17 min away that are min fares. You return every item and you waste time, gas, and deal with customers that will make accusations of not returning or theft to avoid the $15 return fee.
> 
> I've never worked a job where the more I've proven myself as a reliable asset and improved, I was rewarded with less... I'm not saying that 2 'wrongs' make a right, and there were some days where I legit feel bad for some things I've pulled on pax, but this is just cause and effect.


 Yes. You can not work for Uber . You must make Uber work for you. If you do what they want you to do you will make less money , put more wear and tear on your car and be on the verge of violence . These companies and some , not all , of the passengers will eat you alive .


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Umm... no, your naive rationale for your poor judgment is certainly not "cause and effect". You feel bad because you know you could have and should have acted better.
> 
> You get no sympathy from me for acting poorly to people and then refusing to regret it. Spite is never good for anyone.


You are mean.


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

People ARE mean on here. I read on here where one driver accepted a ping which the rider then canceled, quickly, and she texted and said she was sorry but she was in a hurry and couldn't wait. The driver wasn't out anything, maybe a minute, then he got her ping right away again, for some reason, so he drove very close to her location and canceled on her, and he made some smart remark about her being really late after that. My god. What if she was late for her chemo treatment? I know some of you mean people will have a mean remark to this, but those of you with some semblance of humanity remaining will agree that this was an awful thing to do. Spreading that kind of karma will bite you in the butt....sooner or later.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> You are mean.


Only to mean people who exploit others.


----------



## ecarpio (Apr 20, 2017)

Hans GrUber said:


> I literally cancelled 29 of my last 30 trips. Still going strong!


What chu mean????????



Hans GrUber said:


> ..... and there were some days where I legit feel bad for some things I've pulled on pax, but this is just cause and effect.


Every cancellation, long hauling trip and shuffle it's just between Über and me. Nothing to do with the pax. The pax will be match to another driver immediately, and most of the time pax don't pay more on long haulings. I just think I'm doing it to Über, and it makes me feel less guilty.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

ecarpio said:


> What chu mean????????
> 
> Every cancellation, long hauling trip and shuffle it's just between Über and me. Nothing to do with the pax. The pax will be match to another driver immediately, and most of the time pax don't pay more on long haulings. I just think I'm doing it to Über, and it makes me feel less guilty.


Wow. You actually think that Uber is unaware of this phenomenon? You think you have the upper hand?

Dude, you're a statistical blip on their screen. Once you become visible they'll swat you like a fly.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> No matter how short the trip, ask if the music volume or temperature needs adjustment.


I never ask pax if my music volume nor temperature need adjustment - how would they know what I prefer? If either needs changing I'll just change it.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Wow. You actually think that Uber is unaware of this phenomenon? You think you have the upper hand?
> 
> Dude, you're a statistical blip on their screen. Once you become visible they'll swat you like a fly.


I don't think you understand how the individual contractor status works.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Hans GrUber said:


> I don't think you understand how the individual contractor status works.


That comment is bizarre.


----------



## ecarpio (Apr 20, 2017)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Wow. You actually think that Uber is unaware of this phenomenon? You think you have the upper hand?
> 
> Dude, you're a statistical blip on their screen. Once you become visible they'll swat you like a fly.


I'be been waiting for them. Let them come after me. Until then, I will do everything I can to increase my "profit".



Hans GrUber said:


> I don't think you understand how the individual contractor status works.


BINGO!!!
See, if I was an employee I would've probably offer all the amenities and nice stuff described above, but that's not my case. I'm just a contractor, Über offers me work, I decide weather I take it or not, I decide which route I take and, which "jobs AKA trips" I'm accepting/taking. Simple as that. Wake up people. Again, nothing against the pax.



Rushmanyyz said:


> That comment is bizarre.


I see your cancellation rate slightly increase while your acceptance rate goes down.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Yes. Like the other day we had some snow. Uber was telling me it would take like 10 minutes to get to pax. In reality, everything was backed up and 10 minutes meant 30. Not only that, but I would also not get a LD pickup bc it would fall outside of Uber's acceptable estimate of arrival (they scammed so much money out of drivers with that). So I kept accepting, then pulling up Waze and Gmaps estimates, and cancelling. I literally did this on about 30 trips. They didn't deactivate me. I pray they would because that would clearly violate the classification of an independent contractor. My only real regret was not taking a few and citing how the LD pickup fee is an utter joke and scam and it's clearly being underpaid or outright stolen for god knows how many 'partners'.

Look, the only reason I'd continue to work for Uber is to compile evidence of what they preach and what they practice. That's literally the only reason. I'd continue doing it until I got deactivated, at which point I'd take my stack of screenshots to arbitration and expose the lies.

I got off track a bit, but basically I'm saying that we are still independent contractors and they can't exert a certain amount of control over us. My cancel rate has normally been about 25%. My acceptance rate has been 1% for prolonged periods of time as I sat at home waiting for LD surge trips. The only thing drivers should be afraid of being deactivated for is pax complaints that convey you are putting pax at risk.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Hans GrUber said:


> Yes. Like the other day we had some snow. Uber was telling me it would take like 10 minutes to get to pax. In reality, everything was backed up and 10 minutes meant 30. Not only that, but I would also not get a LD pickup bc it would fall outside of Uber's acceptable estimate of arrival (they scammed so much money out of drivers with that).


Long distance pickup fee was great when it first started though! When it was based on actual time taken to pickup. "fee likely" meant pour another steaming cup o' Joe and head out the door 10 minutes later.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Hans GrUber said:


> Yes. Like the other day we had some snow. Uber was telling me it would take like 10 minutes to get to pax. In reality, everything was backed up and 10 minutes meant 30. Not only that, but I would also not get a LD pickup bc it would fall outside of Uber's acceptable estimate of arrival (they scammed so much money out of drivers with that). So I kept accepting, then pulling up Waze and Gmaps estimates, and cancelling. I literally did this on about 30 trips. They didn't deactivate me. I pray they would because that would clearly violate the classification of an independent contractor. My only real regret was not taking a few and citing how the LD pickup fee is an utter joke and scam and it's clearly being underpaid or outright stolen for god knows how many 'partners'.
> 
> Look, the only reason I'd continue to work for Uber is to compile evidence of what they preach and what they practice. That's literally the only reason. I'd continue doing it until I got deactivated, at which point I'd take my stack of screenshots to arbitration and expose the lies.
> 
> I got off track a bit, but basically I'm saying that we are still independent contractors and they can't exert a certain amount of control over us. My cancel rate has normally been about 25%. My acceptance rate has been 1% for prolonged periods of time as I sat at home waiting for LD surge trips. The only thing drivers should be afraid of being deactivated for is pax complaints that convey you are putting pax at risk.


So, get off the forum. Holy hell, man. You care a lot more about it than you let on...


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Rushmanyyz said:


> So, get off the forum. Holy hell, man. You care a lot more about it than you let on...


And you just keep on posting replies that no one likes. <take the hint>


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

Love the idea of booting paxholes that start off the trip complaining. I am going to start doing this.


----------



## Mm cm (Dec 18, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Uber can deactivate a drivers account for having high cancellation rates. To what degree this happens in reality these days I have no idea. I have definitely heard of drivers having accounts deactivated in the past for this though.


I cancel everything in the aerea are not making money Saturday Uber take 65% from my fare I'm thinking to sue them for robery when I call them they say I'm contractor and I'm not working by %


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Ummm no?
> 
> You can be reasonably service focused.


But.. why? I mean if the app pays out when you provide only moderate service (i.e. cancel at first sign of trouble, speed a little, dump problem paxs, don't take supermarket shoppers), then why in the world would anyone want to "provide good service"?

Seems to me the stupid people are the ones who do provide good service for no reward.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> But.. why? I mean if the app pays out when you provide only moderate service (i.e. cancel at first sign of trouble, speed a little, dump problem paxs, don't take supermarket shoppers), then why in the world would anyone want to "provide good service"?
> 
> Seems to me the stupid people are the ones who do provide good service for no reward.


Wow...

I mean is that how you decide to be a decent, ethical, person? Forgive me for having moral standards...


----------



## bettercallpaul (Dec 18, 2018)

MikeNY said:


> Are you saying they don't penalize drivers with high cancellation unless they are afraid of Hans Gruber


judge forced them to stop firing over acceptance rate, pretty sure one will do it for cancels if uber starts firing lots of drivers who cancel instead of providing free labor, because its actually illegal to fire someone for refusing to work for free.

cancel rate is also market based on a curve so the more you cancel the better for all drivers.

for 3+ years ive cancelled EVERY ride that didnt go 10+ miles accept if i just canncelled like 3 or 4 in a row, then ill take it & give a 1 star experience

been between 30-40% for 3+ years no warnings at all

but every cancel is accompanied by a riders was rude, dont match me again, i dont work for free or illegal wages for documentation not that it would matter but 1000+ of those as evidence might help

just get a back up driver account ready every driver has a deactivation date its not to hard, find someone who resembles you who never plans on driving offer a cut or you can buy accounts if you know where to look

its organized crime act accordingly when in rome & all that jazz



Rushmanyyz said:


> Yep and this is why I'll never hire rideshare. My god most of you are completely horrible people. That's not hyperbole or sarcasm either.


will you please drive 1-5+ miles for free before being paid, pick me & possibly 100-400+ pounds up & deliver me 1-5 miles in less than 20 minutes for $2 net & a 10% chance of being tipped?

didnt think so

no ones "sharing" anything thats fraud just as much as the illegal wages

dont worry 10 smart drivers can cancel & 1 desperate math flunkie will still get to ya quicker than a cab theyll also fail 96% of the time


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

I’ll always say that Uber made a grave mistake by not encouraging tipping from the jump. Yes, it kept the price point low for pax, but it also gave drivers no incentive to strive for excellence. At a certain point a driver realizes time is money, especially with ever-declining rates. So you don’t like the fact I haven’t washed my car or want to stop at McDonalds? Tough luck. I’m doing this to make money and seeing my drop from 4.91 to 4.90 doesn’t mean a goddamn thing.


----------



## bettercallpaul (Dec 18, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> I think the problem is that Uber has lowered and lowered the pay that Uber drivers feel like they have to take it out on the pax and it's really not their fault. Uber has made it the way it is by first getting people thinking they didn't need to tip and then lowering the rates to what they are now. Since it seems most of the drivers are not in a position that they can quit driving or they would if the money is as bad as they complain about they just take their frustrations out on the pax.


pax know what they doing by now most on their 5th plus anonymous account

half ubers demo is business travellers, vacationers that can afford the service

the other half mostly locals
people who cant afford cars someting a 16 year old can save for in 3 months

have multiple duis or suspended license

shitty drivers always in accidents so insurance is to high

drug runners & prostitutes, drunks or going to get drunk( most of 3rd shift)

bad weather or dont want to deal with traffic

old people whose family abandoned them on fixed incomes

kids with parents who need child services called on them

walmart shoppers or mcdonalds workers not smart enough to just offer someone there gas money, doh they are smart because the uber less than what friends or family would do it for plus they burned all their bridges

of course slept in late missed bus & late for work so lets order a pool folks

and they all use an app to try and steal from a stranger cuz most font even attempt to tip



Rushmanyyz said:


> I read this multiple ways but I'm going to agree with it either way. This is actually my point. I treat people like I expect to be treated. I also demand respect and insist upon it.
> 
> To be fair, I have a lot of privileges that other drivers don't enjoy: degrees in science, philosophy, minors in psych and history, and a teaching credential as well. I'm also white, male, and street smart. I like music, just about all and I know a lot about it. Hell, I even have a broken knee, which gives me a sympathy nod.
> 
> ...


people with "street smarts" dont give rides for $2-4 gross unless its 1971, they also dont risk injury with no workers comp lifting bags at wally world for .60 a mile



steveK2016 said:


> Ive said it many times before, sometimes I question if some of the people here should even be allowed near other human beings...
> 
> If Uber isnt the easiest job youve ever had to do, well, thats a self rrflrction on your personal life. Ive never done something so mind numbingly easy before to earn as much as i earn on Uber. Hell flipper burgers is probably harder than this rideshare thing!


yes easy but youre not likely to DIE or be MURDERED flipping burgers

cab driver
truck driver
police ( lots of those deaths traffic related)
are in top 10 most dangerous job so its a top 3 most dangerous job its called hazard pay & wages should reflect that

drivers are risking their lives & most likely the most valuable asset for $2 a pop

so when you accept those rides you tell uber & pax you feel your life is worth $2 so they dont show empathy they piss on them some more & cut rates get them to drive for points, badges, stars, starbucks bogo coupons everything accept legal tender



FinerThings said:


> People ARE mean on here. I read on here where one driver accepted a ping which the rider then canceled, quickly, and she texted and said she was sorry but she was in a hurry and couldn't wait. The driver wasn't out anything, maybe a minute, then he got her ping right away again, for some reason, so he drove very close to her location and canceled on her, and he made some smart remark about her being really late after that. My god. What if she was late for her chemo treatment? I know some of you mean people will have a mean remark to this, but those of you with some semblance of humanity remaining will agree that this was an awful thing to do. Spreading that kind of karma will bite you in the butt....sooner or later.


i love those cancel on me i keep accepting em & play games

i dont care if it was a minute

as soon as you requested a driver(i take rides from home after moving to best uber spot) but most drivers are driving, you are burning that drivers gas & risking their life.

they might have to turn around eitherway they are offline for other requests & making their way to you.

& theyre not being paid so basically when you cancel you stole least $1 from the driver so its game time

late for chemo lmao if youre in such a rush guess what? xl, select, black pay legal wages & rarely cancel because of it try them instead of pool, or x

when a driver cancels it doesnt cost rider anything unless charged its not a drivers responsibility if a rider is running late & cant responsibly handle basic transportation need

dont request unless you can see the curb your toes should be on when your private drivers arrive

& dont act like riders in groups dont all order an uber or lyft & cancel on everyone that didnt get there first its popular at restauraunts & bars because they all in a hurry or riders cancelling until they get a nicer car or preferred gender/ethnicity, or riders that place pin outside surge & call, or fake service dogs

this is what hapoens when you try to gamify a job people play games


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Rushmanyyz said:


> That's no excuse and, frankly, exactly my point. I don't ride in rideshare because my standards are higher.
> 
> Now, to be fair, I don't drink, so I'm never in need of rideshare. If I need help getting to the airport, I trade a favor with a friend or take the train. I'm not taking a chance with the average driver that I see commenting here. That isn't Uber's fault.


Well goodie for you



Mozzie said:


> My cancel rate is 16% and not even a warning .I've seen others with over 30%
> 
> Thanks for the kid and baby tip. I'm now passing on them if I see them waiting. I had one leave a poop stain .another family stain my seats with their car chair. The easiest way to do this in a "nice" manner is to say the back seats aren't working for baby seats


I mostly get moms who start feeding crackers or candy to their kids. 1 Star for mommy.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

bettercallpaul said:


> pax know what they doing by now most on their 5th plus anonymous account
> 
> half ubers demo is business travellers, vacationers that can afford the service
> 
> ...


i did Two combat tours to Afghanistan, Maybe im just desensitized or just not a coward, but ive never felt in danger driving Uber other then the "whoa, that driver almost swerved into me" which has happened as often when uber as when im not Ubering.


----------



## bettercallpaul (Dec 18, 2018)

FinerThings said:


> People ARE mean on here. I read on here where one driver accepted a ping which the rider then canceled, quickly, and she texted and said she was sorry but she was in a hurry and couldn't wait. The driver wasn't out anything, maybe a minute, then he got her ping right away again, for some reason, so he drove very close to her location and canceled on her, and he made some smart remark about her being really late after that. My god. What if she was late for her chemo treatment? I know some of you mean people will have a mean remark to this, but those of you with some semblance of humanity remaining will agree that this was an awful thing to do. Spreading that kind of karma will bite you in the butt....sooner or later.


plus now the ants are forced to accept all rides so they dont lose diamond doo doo status & get rewarded with starbucks coupons & details to their blank contracts, & .06 on top of their 1975 .60 a mile, or .05 savings on gas that went up .50 a gallon since last year, so if you keep cancelling they cant ignore you if they want to go to prestigious online school for free(well 3000 rides i mean points giving rides are free right?)

lovely system they have



steveK2016 said:


> i did Two combat tours to Afghanistan, Maybe im just desensitized or just not a coward, but ive never felt in danger driving Uber other then the "whoa, that driver almost swerved into me" which has happened as often when uber as when im not Ubering.


just providing facts & stats

calling all cab drivers whove been robbed or murdered while just trying to earn an honest days pay cowards isnt conduct befitting a soldier


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

bettercallpaul said:


> plus now the ants are forced to accept all rides so they dont lose diamond doo doo status & get rewarded with starbucks coupons & details to their blank contracts, & .06 on top of their 1975 .60 a mile, or .05 savings on gas that went up .50 a gallon since last year, so if you keep cancelling they cant ignore you if they want to go to prestigious online school for free(well 3000 rides i mean points giving rides are free right?)
> 
> lovely system they have
> 
> ...


Whoa....a bit over the top I think...

You may not like what someone says...

Butt...disrespecting someone willing...

To fight for this country seems a bit...

Out of the ordinary for Uber drivers...8>O

Most soldoers have more guts than...

Anyone else so Steve thank you...

If you don't appreciate that...

Not much I can do for you...

Monkey rant over...!

Rakos


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

bettercallpaul said:


> plus now the ants are forced to accept all rides so they dont lose diamond doo doo status & get rewarded with starbucks coupons & details to their blank contracts, & .06 on top of their 1975 .60 a mile, or .05 savings on gas that went up .50 a gallon since last year, so if you keep cancelling they cant ignore you if they want to go to prestigious online school for free(well 3000 rides i mean points giving rides are free right?)
> 
> lovely system they have
> 
> ...


Theyre not cowards, theyre out there working and making money. Youre the one scared and claiming you need hazard pay to be an Uber driver. Cabbies carry cash and when a pax gets in, they are 100% anonymous while an Uber pax has some level of identification... Most of the time...


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Wow...
> 
> I mean is that how you decide to be a decent, ethical, person? Forgive me for having moral standards...


No, it's not how people decide to be decent ethical people. But it is how people _pay their bills and feed their families. _

I'm smart enough to see that Uber created this problem themselves with their pay system. And as an algorithm-driven company I posit that not only is Uber aware of these issues, they consider them less important than remaining competitive, and hence, continue to employ questionable drivers at low wages rather than hire ethical drivers at fair wages.

PS I've never met anyone who claimed to be morally superior who wasn't also a liar.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Yeah about cancellation rate...


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

New2This said:


> Yeah about cancellation rate...
> 
> View attachment 283091


Mine would match that. Odd thing is my display doesn't give me my cancellation or acceptance rates, not that I GAF


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

TXqwi3812 said:


> Mine would match that. Odd thing is my display doesn't give me my cancellation or acceptance rates, not that I GAF


About two weeks ago I had to update the app. This was after a Redskins game where I was screening and Shuffling with a vengeance.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> they just take their frustrations out on the pax.


It's not about taking it out on anyone.

It's about giving pax the level of service UBER pays us for.

Ever since uber created their Upfront Pricing scam, our pay is completely unrelated to what the pax pay.

So while pax are paying higher prices, the drivers get ZERO of the price increase.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> Tip 1) Cancel on problem riders BEFORE the trip starts. Here are 3 common types of problem riders:
> Grocery store pickups > Extra waiting time for them to load and unload. If they ask you to help load and you don't, you're at increased risk of a low rating.
> Riders with young kids > If the kid had to walk 5 feet to your car or you asked him to stop eating, mama bear is gonna 4 star your...
> Riders that criticize you before the trip starts. > Ask "hey, how's it going" before the trip starts to screen for grievances like: 'it took you a while to get here' or 'you were supposed to pick me up 2 houses back'. Let them sing like a canary before the trip starts, then cancel on them if they complain about anything. Mad pax that can't rate you are like puppies that can't bite yet.
> ...


You need to find a new job. You can't be serious here. These are people and it's your job to please them you like it or not


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> Tip 1) Cancel on problem riders BEFORE the trip starts. Here are 3 common types of problem riders:
> Grocery store pickups > Extra waiting time for them to load and unload. If they ask you to help load and you don't, you're at increased risk of a low rating.
> Riders with young kids > If the kid had to walk 5 feet to your car or you asked him to stop eating, mama bear is gonna 4 star your...
> Riders that criticize you before the trip starts. > Ask "hey, how's it going" before the trip starts to screen for grievances like: 'it took you a while to get here' or 'you were supposed to pick me up 2 houses back'. Let them sing like a canary before the trip starts, then cancel on them if they complain about anything. Mad pax that can't rate you are like puppies that can't bite yet.
> ...


5 star rating don t pay my bills


----------



## Sarticus (Dec 20, 2018)

Rushmanyyz said:


> I read this multiple ways but I'm going to agree with it either way. This is actually my point. I treat people like I expect to be treated. I also demand respect and insist upon it.
> 
> To be fair, I have a lot of privileges that other drivers don't enjoy: degrees in science, philosophy, minors in psych and history, and a teaching credential as well. I'm also white, male, and street smart. I like music, just about all and I know a lot about it. Hell, I even have a broken knee, which gives me a sympathy nod.
> 
> ...





Hans GrUber said:


> Sorry, me adding 5 minutes to the ride because I can tack on 14 miles or returning an item to my local police station so that there is a record of me returning said item or not driving 30 minutes on a Friday night when I could be doing an $11 surge ride, or not accepting pings from far away... well, sorry, but I have no problem falling asleep at night. I'm not asking for sympathy, just not to be judged by some sanctimonious ant.
> 
> And in response to earning so much money with Uber:
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...10-per-hour-with-expenses-survey-says.300338/
> ...


----------



## Sarticus (Dec 20, 2018)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Yep and this is why I'll never hire rideshare. My god most of you are completely horrible people. That's not hyperbole or sarcasm either.


I totally understand what you are saying. Ive been driving three years i generally take every ride i get i might cancel once a month. I display logis. I help with luggage i help load groceries. Im clean my car us spotless im friendly and i look for my pax. I druve reasonably safely and effuciently. After raxes and exosnses last year i average 26.38 an hour net. I love these drivers with the bad attitudes. They nske ne loolook good on average my tips are 20% whats starting yo hapoen is uber and lyft are dropoing the trolls or making it unprofitable so they go away.i net about 50k a year.
I understand why the rudeshares hired anyone with a heartbeat initially but the scene is changing. The compsnies are getting stricter on safety and if you rate a driver at 3 stars or kess youll never get him again even if you are standing next to him. On the fjip side there is bad passengers too. Theyll file complaints in order to get free rides. I know a driver that got deactivated for a conplaint of driwsy driving. Problem was she gad 4 five stars rudes imnediately after do they reactivated her and paid her 100 fir her trouble.
What many drivers dont understand is that this is nit a job. Its a business and you contract eith various platforms to provide you with customers. If you dont like tge terms go rlsewhere. They also dont understand that the safety and tge welfare of rheir passenger is their respindibility from the minute you arrive to the time you drop them off. So get a rideshare if you dont likevthe driver or the condition of tge car gave them stop get out get anotherone abd email the company about it.

I dunno... I keep very accurate books. I cleared after all costs last year 26.38 an hour. Thats taking the ENTIRE cost of the car out. So i know what im making. I work hours i want and i can stop anytime i want and take a coupke days weeks ir months off. And its a btain dead business. Just follow the blue line drive conservatively and keep myself and the car clean and be friendly abd helpful.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Sarticus said:


> I totally understand what you are saying. Ive been driving three years i generally take every ride i get i might cancel once a month. I display logis. I help with luggage i help load groceries. Im clean my car us spotless im friendly and i look for my pax. I druve reasonably safely and effuciently. After raxes and exosnses last year i average 26.38 an hour net. I love these drivers with the bad attitudes. They nske ne loolook good on average my tips are 20% whats starting yo hapoen is uber and lyft are dropoing the trolls or making it unprofitable so they go away.i net about 50k a year.
> I understand why the rudeshares hired anyone with a heartbeat initially but the scene is changing. The compsnies are getting stricter on safety and if you rate a driver at 3 stars or kess youll never get him again even if you are standing next to him. On the fjip side there is bad passengers too. Theyll file complaints in order to get free rides. I know a driver that got deactivated for a conplaint of driwsy driving. Problem was she gad 4 five stars rudes imnediately after do they reactivated her and paid her 100 fir her trouble.
> What many drivers dont understand is that this is nit a job. Its a business and you contract eith various platforms to provide you with customers. If you dont like tge terms go rlsewhere. They also dont understand that the safety and tge welfare of rheir passenger is their respindibility from the minute you arrive to the time you drop them off. So get a rideshare if you dont likevthe driver or the condition of tge car gave them stop get out get anotherone abd email the company about it.
> 
> I dunno... I keep very accurate books. I cleared after all costs last year 26.38 an hour. Thats taking the ENTIRE cost of the car out. So i know what im making. I work hours i want and i can stop anytime i want and take a coupke days weeks ir months off. And its a btain dead business. Just follow the blue line drive conservatively and keep myself and the car clean and be friendly abd helpful.


Any chance you could share your YTD hours worked and gross? It sure would shut me up AND provide inspiration to us disgruntled drivers. You'd really be making a positive impact in the world. Think about the good you'd be doing! The other drivers would see it and think, "Wow! I just need to drive harder on the X platform and keep my car clean and be nicer to my pax and I could earn a sweet $26/hr!" Drivers AND pax would be happier and the world would be a better place. So PLEASE share your hours worked and gross for 2018.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Sarticus said:


> I totally understand what you are saying. Ive been driving three years i generally take every ride i get i might cancel once a month. I display logis. I help with luggage i help load groceries. Im clean my car us spotless im friendly and i look for my pax. I druve reasonably safely and effuciently. After raxes and exosnses last year i average 26.38 an hour net. I love these drivers with the bad attitudes. They nske ne loolook good on average my tips are 20% whats starting yo hapoen is uber and lyft are dropoing the trolls or making it unprofitable so they go away.i net about 50k a year.
> I understand why the rudeshares hired anyone with a heartbeat initially but the scene is changing. The compsnies are getting stricter on safety and if you rate a driver at 3 stars or kess youll never get him again even if you are standing next to him. On the fjip side there is bad passengers too. Theyll file complaints in order to get free rides. I know a driver that got deactivated for a conplaint of driwsy driving. Problem was she gad 4 five stars rudes imnediately after do they reactivated her and paid her 100 fir her trouble.
> What many drivers dont understand is that this is nit a job. Its a business and you contract eith various platforms to provide you with customers. If you dont like tge terms go rlsewhere. They also dont understand that the safety and tge welfare of rheir passenger is their respindibility from the minute you arrive to the time you drop them off. So get a rideshare if you dont likevthe driver or the condition of tge car gave them stop get out get anotherone abd email the company about it.
> 
> I dunno... I keep very accurate books. I cleared after all costs last year 26.38 an hour. Thats taking the ENTIRE cost of the car out. So i know what im making. I work hours i want and i can stop anytime i want and take a coupke days weeks ir months off. And its a btain dead business. Just follow the blue line drive conservatively and keep myself and the car clean and be friendly abd helpful.


Spartacus... Dont look now...butt...

Either your keyboard is broke....

Or...you are moving so fast...

That you don't have enuff time...

To go back and fix your errors...8>O

Great that you make money...butt...

It's really hard to understand you...

Or...you type with a lisp...

You really should have that checked...

It could be affecting your computations...8>)

By the way...welcome to the forum...8>)

Rakos








PS. Just notice you're in Austin...could be your typing while on horseback...
thoroughbreds can do that to you...8>)


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Rushmanyyz said:


> That's no excuse and, frankly, exactly my point. I don't ride in rideshare because my standards are higher..


Then GTFO, your done here.



Rushmanyyz said:


> . I also demand respect and insist upon it.
> .


Another failure. Respect is earned , not just handed over to a swollen head.

It amazes me how a so called Professional comes on here and spuse carp and drives ride share. SMH...


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

How do I mention someone here? I just wanted to bump Sarticus.


----------



## Sarticus (Dec 20, 2018)

Hans GrUber said:


> Any chance you could share your YTD hours worked and gross? It sure would shut me up AND provide inspiration to us disgruntled drivers. You'd really be making a positive impact in the world. Think about the good you'd be doing! The other drivers would see it and think, "Wow! I just need to drive harder on the X platform and keep my car clean and be nicer to my pax and I could earn a sweet $26/hr!" Drivers AND pax would be happier and the world would be a better place. So PLEASE share your hours worked and gross for 2018.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Sure be happy to

Sure. Happy to. When i get back to my computer ill put it in a file and upload it.
Itll be sometime in the next couple days i work thursday friday and saturday.
Jere are some tips.... I drive a bw jetta. Is good for at lwast 350000 miles isncheap to buy and in my experience very low cost in repairs. Vimyl or leather seats and rubber mats are a good choice. Grt a car wash member ship. Fill the the gas and wash the car vacuum the interior wile out the door sills wash the windows. Dress business casual. Take every ride you get. The ride you are gettimg might not be that great nut itll take you where the action is usually. Dont chase surges. Devreop your own map on your area and get to know whats happening wjere. Dont keep anything in your car except a small tote in the back with shop towels detail spray window cleaner amd all purpose cleaner
About the pax... You are only goong to see them for the duration of the ride the odds on ever seeing the same pax again is extremely low. Be nice.load and inload the bags. Dont worry about tips those that will do. Those that wont , wont tip no matter what you do.
Drive noth iner and.lyft. get an app called.mystro that does all the app switching for you. Get a dual dash cam.with.might vision. Anout 190 bucks from b&h online it noth gives you a eecord and acts as a deterrent. When you jave to go somewhee leave early for it and take rides.on the way.
I drive almost exclusively.at.night. 7pm to 5 amthursday friday saturday amd sdunay.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Most drivers here are too simple (read stupid) to sort that out though.


Uber/Lyft are different in different countries. Different cultures, different tip mindset, different rates, policies, app etc. You may not want to judge others and their pay/customer experience until you've driven their streets for a while.


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

Sarticus said:


> Sure be happy to
> 
> Sure. Happy to. When i get back to my computer ill put it in a file and upload it.
> Itll be sometime in the next couple days i work thursday friday and saturday.
> ...


Your post is very good. However your punctuation and spelling needs to be better. Still you are a very sharp and astute driver!


----------



## Sarticus (Dec 20, 2018)

Got a new phone and not used yo the keyboard


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Sarticus said:


> Got a new phone and not used yo the keyboard


You'll get there! Can we see those Uber earnings?


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Bump. Can we see those earnings?


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Ummm no?
> 
> You can be reasonably service focused. There are tons of ways to act better and make more money while improving people's opinions and behavior on rideshare.
> 
> Most drivers here are too simple (read stupid) to sort that out though.


Heyheyheyheyheyhey... I will have you know that the contributors and editors of this forum represent the intellectual elite of the rideshare community, and as a halfaretard I'm offended by your insult.



Las Vegas Dude said:


> I think the problem is that Uber has lowered and lowered the pay that Uber drivers feel like they have to take it out on the pax and it's really not their fault. Uber has made it the way it is by first getting people thinking they didn't need to tip and then lowering the rates to what they are now. Since it seems most of the drivers are not in a position that they can quit driving or they would if the money is as bad as they complain about they just take their frustrations out on the pax.


This has been the case and my bone of contention for some time @lasvegas dude. PAX just want to get where they are going and as cheaply as possible. Can't blame them, in fact I'm also one of 'em. Remember that at EOD PAX are the ones paying us, and it's uberlyft who deserve the wrath of our frustrations.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Rushmanyyz said:


> I read this multiple ways but I'm going to agree with it either way. This is actually my point. I treat people like I expect to be treated. I also demand respect and insist upon it.
> 
> To be fair, I have a lot of privileges that other drivers don't enjoy: degrees in science, philosophy, minors in psych and history, and a teaching credential as well. I'm also white, male, and street smart. I like music, just about all and I know a lot about it. Hell, I even have a broken knee, which gives me a sympathy nod.
> 
> ...


You have not "earned Uber's respect." Uber barely knows you exist.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Sarticus said:


> I totally understand what you are saying. Ive been driving three years i generally take every ride i get i might cancel once a month. I display logis. I help with luggage i help load groceries. Im clean my car us spotless im friendly and i look for my pax. I druve reasonably safely and effuciently. After raxes and exosnses last year i average 26.38 an hour net. I love these drivers with the bad attitudes. They nske ne loolook good on average my tips are 20% whats starting yo hapoen is uber and lyft are dropoing the trolls or making it unprofitable so they go away.i net about 50k a year.
> I understand why the rudeshares hired anyone with a heartbeat initially but the scene is changing. The compsnies are getting stricter on safety and if you rate a driver at 3 stars or kess youll never get him again even if you are standing next to him. On the fjip side there is bad passengers too. Theyll file complaints in order to get free rides. I know a driver that got deactivated for a conplaint of driwsy driving. Problem was she gad 4 five stars rudes imnediately after do they reactivated her and paid her 100 fir her trouble.
> What many drivers dont understand is that this is nit a job. Its a business and you contract eith various platforms to provide you with customers. If you dont like tge terms go rlsewhere. They also dont understand that the safety and tge welfare of rheir passenger is their respindibility from the minute you arrive to the time you drop them off. So get a rideshare if you dont likevthe driver or the condition of tge car gave them stop get out get anotherone abd email the company about it.
> 
> I dunno... I keep very accurate books. I cleared after all costs last year 26.38 an hour. Thats taking the ENTIRE cost of the car out. So i know what im making. I work hours i want and i can stop anytime i want and take a coupke days weeks ir months off. And its a btain dead business. Just follow the blue line drive conservatively and keep myself and the car clean and be friendly abd helpful.


Bump on the earnings?


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Come on, Sarticus...


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I dont care about the pax I hit arrive early so I can see the destination....


Great idea! I never thought of that.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

stpetej said:


> Great idea! I never thought of that.


This is a great technique to employ on last trip of night outside a hotspot. Accept, start trip, complete if you don't want it. You gotta get a good LD during a surge at end of night to maximize those earnings.


----------

